# Save data corrupted, just went missing



## SpyKid (Mar 7, 2021)

Hey everyone, I want to bring attention to this weird case of save data corruption that just happened to my mother, and maybe also ask for help on how to get it back.
So, basically, my mother played ACNH yesterday like normal, and next time she booted up the game, it was as if she was to start over, she was greeted by Timmy and Tommy, with character designing prompts and all. She said the last thing that she remembered doing was being in the art section of the museum, and then saving and turning the game off afterwards. She said she only noticed how the saving process at that time took very long, like a minute. So when she wanted to play again some hours later, some sort of error came up in the Home Menu, she doesn't remember what, but it did ask her to redownload some missing necessary update data, or something along those lines. So, of course I was checking her Switch. In the system data, it says that there is an existing save file for Animal Crossing New Horizons, the size is 222 MB, so why doesn't the game access it? We restarted the game many times, and even swapped the cartridge with mine (we both use cartridge versions). We completely turned off the switch, so full reset, and we also did the "Check for corrupted data" option, but it said there was no corrupted data found. I went on to download the island transfer software. When trying to transfer her savegame over to mine, it simply said "There is no Animal Crossing New Horizons save data on this console" - which is wrong. It was clearly there, but corrupt or inacessible for the game. Of course I also did the option where you would restore your cloud data, by holding the minus data at the launch, but then Tom Nook said, there is no data that can be restored found on the servers. This is also very strange. It should be there! I will contact Nintendo about this tomorrow, when they open. It's just so damn sad to see, she had a WONDERFUL 5* island, with I believe over 300 hours in the game. If there's no way to restore it, it's just so devastating to see it happen just like that. It also makes me now hesitate to continue playing myself, it's scary see the save file just vanish due to an error like it did for her, and then the cloud backup option failing too. I don't know if this is a bug and reproducable, but I want to bring attention to this, maybe it also happened to someone else. I just wish she could get her island back, but I am afraid she lost all of her progress. How can Nintendo let this happen? I will see what Nintendo says tomorrow, but if anyone has some things I could try out still, please tell me.


----------



## meo (Mar 7, 2021)

I would contact Nintendo support to see if they can help restore it with the backup feature. 

Sorry to hear about the situation though and I hope they’re able to help restore it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2021)

a similar thing happened with my original New Leaf town. not sure what triggered it, I don't even have any speculations, but I just kinda got on one day and it said my save data was corrupted and needed to be deleted. I tried to reset the game a bunch of times and mess around w the memory card but nothing worked. I ended up restarting.

really hope you guys can figure it out, what you described is really odd but thr save data is still there so maybe someone will know what to do.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 7, 2021)

xSuperMario64x said:


> a similar thing happened with my original New Leaf town. not sure what triggered it, I don't even have any speculations, but I just kinda got on one day and it said my save data was corrupted and needed to be deleted. I tried to reset the game a bunch of times and mess around w the memory card but nothing worked. I ended up restarting.
> 
> really hope you guys can figure it out, what you described is really odd but thr save data is still there so maybe someone will know what to do.


That sucks, I heard that happen to a few for NL. In NH case, I think this can be salvaged because of the cloud data. If they can't, then what is the point of the feature?

Sorry you and your mom have to deal with this Spy, I would call Nintendo support. It's Sunday right now, so you probably have to wait until Monday to get anyone who could make a difference. If your mom put the backup data in place, you should be good to go. You have to manually do it though, I think. I can't really remember.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 7, 2021)

I dont have any advice to give im afraid. I think it might just be gone 

But since the save recovery download thing didn't work, I'm curious, was the island backed up using that feature? Or was it just a hopeful attempt
Because if thats broken too thats worrying


----------



## SpyKid (Mar 7, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Spy, I would call Nintendo support. It's Sunday right now, so you probably have to wait until Monday to get anyone who could make a difference. If your mom put the backup data in place, you should be good to go. You have to manually do it though, I think. I can't really remember.





Moritz said:


> But since the save recovery download thing didn't work, I'm curious, was the island backed up using that feature? Or was it just a hopeful attempt
> Because if thats broken too thats worrying


Yes, this is why I need to wait until tomorrow. I was gonna contact them yesterday but I saw the customer support was unable.

I had to resort to the cloud backup feature in the past too, but it had very weird conditions. So, my switch was broken, complete system failure and it wouldn't really turn on. Because I was so concerned I talked about a Nintendo customer support guy about the savegames. He said, if I were to buy a brand new or different console, I can't simply re-download my data, even if the same user was used, ONLY if I sent my switch to them, and they replace or repair it, only then they would enable the backup download for me (I got an email while it was at their repair that said "Your ACNH save data has now been enabled to download"). And of course the Nintendo Online Membership condition thingy, which she has. I think that's why the cloud backup failed. Because the "repair or replacement" conditions weren't met. If that would be a thing, people could easily save scum, and I don't think Nintendo want people to do that, hence why they added autosaves too. I think the cloud backup option really only can save you when you can confirm your switch was damaged or lost. If your save game is damaged or was deleted somehow, it appears there's nothing you can do.

I remember something from the New Leaf era though... With dream adresses. If you had a homebrewed 3DS, and you somehow messed up your save file, there was a "cheat" that lets you clone dream towns you visited, extracting it like a save game. That's how my friend got back his old town on New Leaf after he messed it up with the save editor - he cloned his old dream town. But of course, I wouldn't mod my mothers Switch, that's just too risky. I just wish you could get it back from there. Well, all that's left from her island seems to be that dream address from about a month ago... Maybe she can visit it and try to copy stuff and placements from that, but let's hope Nintendo comes up with a solution tomorrow. If her island really is screwed, then I would definitely appreciate any kind of help getting her stuff back (fruits, basic flowers, basic furniture, just stuff to help her restart etc.). I have a bunch of stuff in my storage but still not by far as much as she had, After all, she had a 5* island, even my own island is only a 4* star right now.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 7, 2021)

SpyKid said:


> Yes, this is why I need to wait until tomorrow. I was gonna contact them yesterday but I saw the customer support was unable.
> 
> I had to resort to the cloud backup feature in the past too, but it had very weird conditions. So, my switch was broken, complete system failure and it wouldn't really turn on. Because I was so concerned I talked about a Nintendo customer support guy about the savegames. He said, if I were to buy a brand new or different console, I can't simply re-download my data, even if the same user was used, ONLY if I sent my switch to them, and they replace or repair it, only then they would enable the backup download for me (I got an email while it was at their repair that said "Your ACNH save data has now been enabled to download"). And of course the Nintendo Online Membership condition thingy, which she has. I think that's why the cloud backup failed. Because the "repair or replacement" conditions weren't met. If that would be a thing, people could easily save scum, and I don't think Nintendo want people to do that, hence why they added autosaves too. I think the cloud backup option really only can save you when you can confirm your switch was damaged or lost. If your save game is damaged or was deleted somehow, it appears there's nothing you can do.
> 
> I remember something from the New Leaf era though... With dream adresses. If you had a homebrewed 3DS, and you somehow messed up your save file, there was a "cheat" that lets you clone dream towns you visited, extracting it like a save game. That's how my friend got back his old town on New Leaf after he messed it up with the save editor - he cloned his old dream town. But of course, I wouldn't mod my mothers Switch, that's just too risky. I just wish you could get it back from there. Well, all that's left from her island seems to be that dream address from about a month ago... Maybe she can visit it and try to copy stuff and placements from that, but let's hope Nintendo comes up with a solution tomorrow. If her island really is screwed, then I would definitely appreciate any kind of help getting her stuff back (fruits, basic flowers, basic furniture, just stuff to help her restart etc.). I have a bunch of stuff in my storage but still not by far as much as she had, After all, she had a 5* island, even my own island is only a 4* star right now.


If it doesn't go well I'm happy to drop off some bells, fruits and things like wood and stone


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 7, 2021)

You're paying Nintendo an online membership for these features, the least they can do is give your mom her data back.

If you can't rely on Nintendo to do their job, there are plenty of us here that will help you out.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 7, 2021)

The game should tell you if the save was corrected and needs to be erased when it happens. Is it possible your mother started the game under a new profile?

	Post automatically merged: Mar 7, 2021



SpyKid said:


> Of course I also did the option where you would restore your cloud data, by holding the minus data at the launch, but then Tom Nook said, there is no data that can be restored found on the servers. This is also very strange. It should be there!



I've been through this before. Tom Nook can't find/restore your island unless Nintendo flips a switch for you. You're not able to do it on your own. After speaking to Nintendo, Tom Nook will be able to find it.


----------



## SpyKid (Mar 7, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> The game should tell you if the save was corrected and needs to be erased when it happens. Is it possible your mother started the game under a new profile?


No, same console and user as always. There was no message about erasing save data.


----------



## Aquilla (Mar 7, 2021)

Just here to say I'm ready to contribute and support you and your mom should things not go according to plan! Fingers crossed things will work out! I'll watch this thread and hopefully there will be good news soon.


----------



## 5pmtheme (Mar 7, 2021)

have you tried to check the save game data from the settings of the switch itself? i've seen a few times that people have recovered their towns and that their switch only force-reset their game because of an issue with save data becoming 'broken'. i don't exactly remember how to do it but i think it's under save data in the settings - try googling it. i hope the issue is resolved soon!


----------



## SpyKid (Mar 7, 2021)

5pmtheme said:


> have you tried to check the save game data from the settings of the switch itself? i've seen a few times that people have recovered their towns and that their switch only force-reset their game because of an issue with save data becoming 'broken'. i don't exactly remember how to do it but i think it's under save data in the settings - try googling it. i hope the issue is resolved soon!


Well, there is a 222 MB file there, but it doesn't really do anything. I could only delete it but I don't want that.


----------



## Bilaz (Mar 7, 2021)

I just want to add that I see you’re from Germany. I’m from Europe too and my local Nintendo branch was extremely unhelpful when it came to restoring my data. So if Nintendo Germany says they can’t or they won’t restore your data, don’t give up hope! You can change your Nintendo account region to America and use the Nintendo America support chat, they’re farrr more helpful and friendly
I wish you all the best and I hope your island is backed up in the cloud!


----------



## IndiaHawker (Mar 7, 2021)

I hope you get this sorted and that it's okay to ask a spin off question here! But my game card is dodgy, got wet ages back and works most of the time but every now and then I get an error and have to remove and reinsert it, sometimes a few times, till it works again. If I bought a digital copy, will it still load up my same world without needing to use the cartridge? Please and thank you!


----------



## Moritz (Mar 7, 2021)

IndiaHawker said:


> I hope you get this sorted and that it's okay to ask a spin off question here! But my game card is dodgy, got wet ages back and works most of the time but every now and then I get an error and have to remove and reinsert it, sometimes a few times, till it works again. If I bought a digital copy, will it still load up my same world without needing to use the cartridge? Please and thank you!


Yep any copy of the game will load your save just fine, including digital


----------



## SpyKid (Mar 8, 2021)

Okay. Update.



Bilaz said:


> I just want to add that I see you’re from Germany. I’m from Europe too and my local Nintendo branch was extremely unhelpful when it came to restoring my data. So if Nintendo Germany says they can’t or they won’t restore your data, don’t give up hope! You can change your Nintendo account region to America and use the Nintendo America support chat, they’re farrr more helpful and friendly
> I wish you all the best and I hope your island is backed up in the cloud!



First off, thanks for the advice. I tried but on the Nintendo of America page it says, they're currently closed. Yeah I can relate, I had some really unfriendly people before when it came to appealing an unjustified 2 week ban from Splatoon before.

So, just now I had a chat with the _german_ Nintendo of Europe. This is what happened. (translated):



> Me: Hello dear Nintendo. I have an issue with corrupted data of Animal Crossing New Horizons after it disappeared from an error. Now I need help restoring save data.
> Erika P: Please tell us the following information:
> 
> 1.The e-mail address that is assigned to the account
> ...



So, this is just... stupid. Like TheDuke55 perfectly said earlier:



TheDuke55 said:


> You're paying Nintendo an online membership for these features, the least they can do is give your mom her data back.



I'm really upset at them actually, but I will try not to swear in this thread, even though this makes me wanna go on a full on rant.
It's also how they avoided my question if there is any manual option I could try with that 222 MB file. So, it really DOES appear that you can only use that cloud backup service in case of a lost or damaged switch, not if some error messes up your save data.

Speaking of error. I went to my mothers switch, since you can look up error codes you previously got in the system settings.
The error code she had was: 2002-4153. I did some research and this is some sort of case where the software crashes, in connection to some corrupted data. That's really screwed up. Really looks like all of her work is gone now, which is extremely devastating. I would try to contact Nintendo of America support too, but I don't know when they'll re-open. Couldn't find any info about that.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 8, 2021)

SpyKid said:


> Okay. Update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry if you said this already, have you tried uninstalling the game files from the updates?
Not that I know if there is a way or if the 2 are tied together


----------



## SpyKid (Mar 8, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Sorry if you said this already, have you tried uninstalling the game files from the updates?
> Not that I know if there is a way or if the 2 are tied together


Yeah, I even removed the micro SD card so it would completely redownload them. And "checking for corrupted data" also said there wasn't any corrupted data.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Mar 8, 2021)

I am on the west coast in the US and when I look at the Nintendo support page it says they will be open 6am- 7pm PT. It is now about 4:45 am PT. 

Very sorry for what is happening to you, I really hope someone may still be able to recover your data and am sorry you have been speaking with unhelpful people so far.


----------



## SpyKid (Mar 8, 2021)

Alright, I wasn't sure which time zone, so that's 6 AM pacific time then.

Ok, a friend came up with another thing just now. My mom has the Nintendo Switch Online app, and so the ACNH functions there too, where you can see your villagers and so on. Wanted to check if that still shows her "old" island. Nope. It's not there. It's as if she had a new island. It says "in the title menu press minus to go to the setting and set up NookLink"


----------



## Moritz (Mar 8, 2021)

SpyKid said:


> Alright, I wasn't sure which time zone, so that's 6 AM pacific time then.
> 
> Ok, a friend came up with another thing just now. My mom has the Nintendo Switch Online app, and so the ACNH functions there too, where you can see your villagers and so on. Wanted to check if that still shows her "old" island. Nope. It's not there. It's as if she had a new island. It says "in the title menu press minus to go to the setting and set up NookLink"


Does she have a dream address? If so could be worth seeing if it's still active


----------



## SpyKid (Mar 8, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Does she have a dream address? If so could be worth seeing if it's still active


I was trying to find it, but I noticed that you can't search dream islands by name anymore. Which you could do in ACNL. That's stupid they removed that. Maybe she wrote it down on a paper, I'll have to look. Is there any other location in the game where you can see other's dream adresses?


----------



## Moritz (Mar 8, 2021)

SpyKid said:


> I was trying to find it, but I noticed that you can't search dream islands by name anymore. Which you could do in ACNL. That's stupid they removed that. Maybe she wrote it down on a paper, I'll have to look. Is there any other location in the game where you can see other's dream adresses?


If she's taken any screen shots of her map, it could be written on there


----------



## SpyKid (Mar 8, 2021)

Well, I can't change the Account Region to America. It says it can't change the region because of the current automatic renewal options.
I have no idea how to turn those off, without having to select a credit card, which I don't have.

So I still contacted Nintendo of America, and they said they couldn't help as well. I entered my real name and data and so on, and my german phone number, which was required, and in the chat the customer support said:



> I'm sorry, but we can only offer support to consumers who live in the Americas. For assistance in your own region, please visit our region selector page on our website. Here's a direct link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So. I guess this means it's time to accept that the island simply is GONE like that and can't be restored for whatever reasons.
Now should I retry with somehow getting a credit card, messing with the automatic renewal options, then changing the region and trying to contact the customer service again afterwards or just start on her new island?

@Bilaz Maybe you can help me out here again?


----------



## Bilaz (Mar 8, 2021)

Ahhhh hmmm
I’m not sure how important auto renewal is for you as I don’t have auto renewal set up. Could you perhaps temporarily disable it? I think it’s being finicky about account region because nintendo America can’t charge you with your current payment settings in a set time. So maybe if you just turn off the automatic payments you can change it? I can confirm however that if you’ve changed your account region they won’t be able to tell you’re not actually in the USA


----------



## SpyKid (Mar 8, 2021)

Okay, I figured it out. I had to void my existing money on the account but it wasn't much so it was ok.
I then contacted Nintendo of America's support. They were taking it more serious than the previous people, but they also couldn't find a backup in their database. The person did some troubleshoot with me to potentially remove and corrupted data (also from other games) in my moms console but that's all. It took some time too. But unfortunately, her island is gone.

The last thing the person offered was, if I was to send in the console for repair, but he couldn't promise if that would bring back the sava data, so I just said "I'll come back after thinking about it".

VERY SAD. I'm gonna probably try and rebuild her island together (would love some help from others, I already started gathering wood for her and so on)

And I couldn't find any screenshots of her map, it's unfortunate, I used to take a lot of screenshots of other people's islands but somehow don't have much useful ones from my mom's island.

I'm just curious how there was also not an active save file on her cloud? Strange. I also told the feedback team to look into potentially game breaking bugs that can be caused by saving. I saw while researching for this on a reddit post, a user posting something that they had their save game corrupt after saving in the art section of the museum as well! So I reported for them to look into that.


----------



## OiGuessWho (Mar 8, 2021)

I've just recently transferred my data to a new switch - and the switches screen bugged up not long afterwards. some kind of manufacturing error. It took me dang ages to talk to a real person because their internet repair booking service borked up on me. Now I've got the repair booked, I'm terrified that they'll delete my data during the repair, even after I've told them not to. I've heard stories. Nintendo's customer service has tanked in recent years, I feel ya bro.


----------



## Bilaz (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear the island is gone :/ I'm sorry I couldn't help more. Did she enable island backup? That's the only thing I can think of that could have gone wrong :/


----------



## SpyKid (Mar 8, 2021)

Bilaz said:


> I'm so sorry to hear the island is gone :/ I'm sorry I couldn't help more. Did she enable island backup? That's the only thing I can think of that could have gone wrong :/


Not 100% sure it was enabled but ever since my switch broke and it recovered my island I kept reminding her to turn it on so I am pretty sure she did that at one point.


----------



## Bilaz (Mar 8, 2021)

that’s so sad I’m so sorry


----------



## SpyKid (Mar 8, 2021)

Yes I can't explain how sad I feel. I still have some screenshots from her island. We want to rebuild that stuff soon. But first she has to obtain everything to get a 3 star island.
Right now she just started the island and skipped a day to get the airport. If anyone wants to help here's a dodo: D3FJK

It's just unacceptable how now we have to deal with save data disappearing *just like that*- she did nothing wrong that would have caused this, it's just a fail on Nintendo's part. So upset.


----------



## Moritz (Mar 8, 2021)

0


SpyKid said:


> Yes I can't explain how sad I feel. I still have some screenshots from her island. We want to rebuild that stuff soon. But first she has to obtain everything to get a 3 star island.
> Right now she just started the island and skipped a day to get the airport. If anyone wants to help here's a dodo: D3FJK
> 
> It's just unacceptable how now we have to deal with save data disappearing *just like that*- she did nothing wrong that would have caused this, it's just a fail on Nintendo's part. So upset.


Will be one route soon
How long are her gates open for?


----------



## SpyKid (Mar 8, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Will be one route soon
> How long are her gates open for?


Will still be a while. I'm doing many trips to get items over.
Idea. I will post screenshots of her old island, and maybe if anyone has the same items spare, those would really help
I can't even identify all of the items on the screenshots.



			http://puu.sh/Hnkhb.jpg
		



			http://puu.sh/HnkfY.jpg
		



			http://puu.sh/Hnkgc.jpg


----------



## Moritz (Mar 8, 2021)

SpyKid said:


> Will still be a while. I'm doing many trips to get items over.
> Idea. I will post screenshots of her old island, and maybe if anyone has the same items spare, those would really help
> I can't even identify all of the items on the screenshots.
> 
> ...


Just dropped off some wood, stones, clay, iron, fruit and bells


----------



## SpyKid (Mar 8, 2021)

Moritz said:


> Just dropped off some wood, stones, clay, iron, fruit and bells


Thank you!


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 8, 2021)

SpyKid said:


> I'm just curious how there was also not an active save file on her cloud?



This has to be manually enabled. Is it possible it wasn't?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 8, 2021)

SpyKid said:


> Yes I can't explain how sad I feel. I still have some screenshots from her island. We want to rebuild that stuff soon. But first she has to obtain everything to get a 3 star island.
> Right now she just started the island and skipped a day to get the airport. If anyone wants to help here's a dodo: D3FJK
> 
> It's just unacceptable how now we have to deal with save data disappearing *just like that*- she did nothing wrong that would have caused this, it's just a fail on Nintendo's part. So upset.


dang that totally sucks. its so ridiculous that Nintendo isn't helping you out more. like we paid so much money for the game + monthly online services, you'd think the least they can do is offer back up data that actually works. I skimmed the thread and wanted to make sure that you did end up getting a hold of the North American Nintendo customer support people? I remember reading that they initially turned you down because you had German contact information, let me know if I can provide anything that can help with that (I live in the US).

Either way, I'd love to come over and drop off a bunch of extra DIY's I have! It'll take me a moment to boot up the game and gather the items but I'll be over asap.


----------



## DerpyOnion (Mar 8, 2021)

SpyKid said:


> Hey everyone, I want to bring attention to this weird case of save data corruption that just happened to my mother, and maybe also ask for help on how to get it back.
> So, basically, my mother played ACNH yesterday like normal, and next time she booted up the game, it was as if she was to start over, she was greeted by Timmy and Tommy, with character designing prompts and all. She said the last thing that she remembered doing was being in the art section of the museum, and then saving and turning the game off afterwards. She said she only noticed how the saving process at that time took very long, like a minute. So when she wanted to play again some hours later, some sort of error came up in the Home Menu, she doesn't remember what, but it did ask her to redownload some missing necessary update data, or something along those lines. So, of course I was checking her Switch. In the system data, it says that there is an existing save file for Animal Crossing New Horizons, the size is 222 MB, so why doesn't the game access it? We restarted the game many times, and even swapped the cartridge with mine (we both use cartridge versions). We completely turned off the switch, so full reset, and we also did the "Check for corrupted data" option, but it said there was no corrupted data found. I went on to download the island transfer software. When trying to transfer her savegame over to mine, it simply said "There is no Animal Crossing New Horizons save data on this console" - which is wrong. It was clearly there, but corrupt or inacessible for the game. Of course I also did the option where you would restore your cloud data, by holding the minus data at the launch, but then Tom Nook said, there is no data that can be restored found on the servers. This is also very strange. It should be there! I will contact Nintendo about this tomorrow, when they open. It's just so damn sad to see, she had a WONDERFUL 5* island, with I believe over 300 hours in the game. If there's no way to restore it, it's just so devastating to see it happen just like that. It also makes me now hesitate to continue playing myself, it's scary see the save file just vanish due to an error like it did for her, and then the cloud backup option failing too. I don't know if this is a bug and reproducable, but I want to bring attention to this, maybe it also happened to someone else. I just wish she could get her island back, but I am afraid she lost all of her progress. How can Nintendo let this happen? I will see what Nintendo says tomorrow, but if anyone has some things I could try out still, please tell me.


Oh Man! I'm so sorry that happened to you guys! The only solution I can think of is to just see what Nintendo says. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Bilaz (Mar 8, 2021)

SpyKid said:


> Will still be a while. I'm doing many trips to get items over.
> Idea. I will post screenshots of her old island, and maybe if anyone has the same items spare, those would really help
> I can't even identify all of the items on the screenshots.
> 
> ...


I have every single orderable furniture item and rug catalogued, I'm willing to do a big order for her for free if she wants to make a wishlist


----------



## SpyKid (Mar 8, 2021)

Thanks to whoever Renee was!



JKDOS said:


> This has to be manually enabled. Is it possible it wasn't?



That could be, but I think it's unlikely. When I lost my save game, I got it recovered, and I directly told my mother to enable her island backup, because I saw at the time it wasn't on. I reminded her a few more times, so I think she did it at some point.



sleepydreepy said:


> dang that totally sucks. its so ridiculous that Nintendo isn't helping you out more. like we paid so much money for the game + monthly online services, you'd think the least they can do is offer back up data that actually works. I skimmed the thread and wanted to make sure that you did end up getting a hold of the North American Nintendo customer support people? I remember reading that they initially turned you down because you had German contact information, let me know if I can provide anything that can help with that (I live in the US).
> 
> Either way, I'd love to come over and drop off a bunch of extra DIY's I have! It'll take me a moment to boot up the game and gather the items but I'll be over asap.



Yes, I got in contact with the American support people. They did some basic troubleshooting (updating, resetting switch setting data, etc.) and offered to send it in to repair, but I declined that for now.

And thanks for the stuff.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 8, 2021



Bilaz said:


> I have every single orderable furniture item and rug catalogued, I'm willing to do a big order for her for free if she wants to make a wishlist


Are you able to find out what the items are in the second screenshot? That was her living room. I only have the table and christmas items for now. Can you identify the rest?

I'm gonna try to find some more screenshots from her island so we can make a wishlist.


----------



## Bilaz (Mar 8, 2021)

I can recognise a lot of the items with some time yes ^^ but she's also free to pick anything and everything orderable even if she didn't have it before: https://villagerdb.com this will help with the items


----------



## Moritz (Mar 8, 2021)

Just a heads up that you might want someone guarding the stuff being dropped off.
Anyone could steal it.


----------



## SpyKid (Mar 8, 2021)

Ok, I will look at that afterwards and probably will send you a wishlist then tomorrow.
We're gonna skip a bit so Tom Nook can build the house and storage. I'll post a new dodo code after that.

And yeah Moritz, I was guarding stuff earlier. Just got disconnected and will be back.


----------



## angelcat621 (Mar 8, 2021)

How awful this happened to your mom's save file! I can offer any of these unorderables from my list for free:


Spoiler: Nook variants I have to trade



Construction sign: Ongoing work
Lifeguard chair: yellow
Portable toilet: red
Streetlamp: brown
Utility pole: no ads
Drink machine: pink
Public bench: white
Snack machine: black
Springy ride-on: pink
Tourist telescope: green
Park clock: black
Phone box: blue
Cotton candy stall: black
Playground gym: red
Parabolic antenna: plain white
Solar panel: blue
Wind turbine: blue
Lighthouse: yellow
Monster statue: black
Pool: gray & purple
Teacup ride: colorful
Also have 1 extra colorful playground gym and blue lifeguard chair.


My internet is a bit unstable so I would prefer to drop off anything while there's not a lot of visitors.


----------



## SpyKid (Mar 8, 2021)

angelcat621 said:


> How awful this happened to your mom's save file! I can offer any of these unorderables from my list for free:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nook variants I have to trade
> ...



Oh, my mom had some playground stuff on her island. Could you please bring the Playground gym, springy ride on and stuff like that?

The island is open again with this dodo: D60PT


----------



## angelcat621 (Mar 8, 2021)

Sure I have one trade to do and need to tt for the stuff and I'll be right over.


----------



## Bilaz (Mar 8, 2021)

SpyKid said:


> Ok, I will look at that afterwards and probably will send you a wishlist then tomorrow.
> We're gonna skip a bit so Tom Nook can build the house and storage. I'll post a new dodo code after that.
> 
> And yeah Moritz, I was guarding stuff earlier. Just got disconnected and will be back.


thank you so much


----------



## angelcat621 (Mar 8, 2021)

SpyKid said:


> Oh, my mom had some playground stuff on her island. Could you please bring the Playground gym, springy ride on and stuff like that?
> 
> The island is open again with this dodo: D60PT



Will be on my way shortly. Angelcat from Pookytopia.


----------



## SpyKid (Mar 8, 2021)

Island is closed for the night, working on the wishlist to have it ready for tomorrow. Big thanks again to everyone who dropped stuff today. Helped to get through the beginning phase a lot. Now the museum and campsite are rebuilt. Still very sad and missing a lot of things about the old island but it's really nice how everyone's working together to get it back where it was.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Mar 8, 2021)

Hey there I was reading through the text and I thought how sad that is so once you open tomorrow I’ll be there I’ll see what you will have on the wishlist and I’ll bring what I can


----------



## DrewAC (Mar 8, 2021)

This almost happened to me the other day while transferring my save data from my original Switch to the new one. After the transfer and updating Animal Crossing, the save data was nowhere to be found. Only Animal Crossing, too. Thank goodness I had island backup enabled and the rep at Nintendo I contacted was very helpful, otherwise I would have lost everything. That feature is a necessity, IMO.


----------



## SpyKid (Mar 9, 2021)

I will let anyone know when the island is open again.
For now I'm still doing the wishlist but I am struggling to find one specific dress on villagerdb.
It just doesn't seem to be listed there.
It's this one:





Can anyone find out which one it is? I'm thinking it's some exclusive item.


----------



## bebebese (Mar 9, 2021)

SpyKid said:


> I will let anyone know when the island is open again.
> For now I'm still doing the wishlist but I am struggling to find one specific dress on villagerdb.
> It just doesn't seem to be listed there.
> It's this one:
> ...


Is it the red version of the trench coat? https://villagerdb.com/item/trench-coat


----------



## azurill (Mar 9, 2021)

It’s a little dark. Are you sure it’s a dress and not the red gown coat?


----------



## Moritz (Mar 9, 2021)

bebebese said:


> Is it the red version of the trench coat? https://villagerdb.com/item/trench-coat


Looks like you got the right item I think.
I'd say its a match


----------



## SpyKid (Mar 9, 2021)

Ok, might be that trench coat, but I can't see the the belt and dots on the image. It looks like a plain red dress to me.
So, I now went through a ton of her screenshots, and identified lot of items she had, outfits and furniture mostly.
I created the wishlist this should be the correct link. https://villagerdb.com/user/spykid/list/queeni @Bilaz 
I will be opening on her console with a dodo code soon, in some minutes.


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Mar 9, 2021)

Hey how long will you be open


----------



## SpyKid (Mar 9, 2021)

Actually, I will be waiting for Bilaz and open at some other time. Right now we're still busy getting villagers back with amiibo cards, that also takes a lot of time travel.


----------



## Bilaz (Mar 10, 2021)

Hello hello! I saw the list, thank you so much for making it! and I’m working on ordering all the furniture and rugs and things! I will do my best with the clothing but I didn’t really catalogue clothing, I will dm you when I’m finished gathering as much as possible!


----------

